# Blue Screen of Death



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

I have had the bsod off and on for 8 months. I've reset my memory cards, blown out the case, done everything that was recommended but I still receive a bsod with different message error numbers. This week i've had 4 different message error numbers. Anyother suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

a couple of questions:

does your device manager have any yellow conflict alerts?

do you have all of your windows updates installed?

what antivirus/spy programs are installed?

and what ram and power supply are in the computer?

post back


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

greetings whosdat,
No alerts in device manager, yes my windows updates are installed,checked them yesterday, i am running Trend Micro PC-Cillin for anti virus, Ad Aware for spyware, my system consists of Pentium 4 processor, 1.8GHz, 256MB PC800 RDRAM, since the beginning of the BSOD I have tried several recommended spyware applications with little response to spyware problems. I am running Registry Mechanic, but have not bought the full package.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

and the power supply?


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Additionally, can you list some of the error messages you get in the BSOD? We'll need the full error message each time - we should then be able to narrow down what it could be.


----------



## Neverwinter (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not to sure if this would show up on the Device Manager, but if the memory sticks are different makes or different speeds this can often cause the bsod. Check your memory.


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*Further info*

whosdat, sorry for taking so long. My power supply shows to be a Dell HP-P2507F3. I hope this is what your asking for. Here are some of the error messages: 0x00000044 (0x82134008,0x00000DL2, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
0x0000000A (0xf000AEIE, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x804DBC95)
0x0000000A (0xEE0F6000, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x804F397F)
ox0000008E,(0xC0000005, 0x804E2665, 0xF317E668, 0x00000000)
0x00000044,(0x8212B008,0x000000D62, 0x00000000,0x00000000)
0x0000008E,(0xC0000005,0xEIC5D9CF, 0xF1EOD9CO,0x00000000)
of course - Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, Beginning Physical Memory Dump, Physical Memory Dump Complete
I have checked my memory sticks, reset them, blown out the case, but I still will get the BSOD. 
Your suggestions?

Thanks, Shelandry


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

did you check the usb section in your device manager? click on the plus sign. of it.
are you using a usb hub?


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*USB hub*

Yes, I'm using usb hub. In device manager,clicking on Universal Serial Bus Controllers plus reads as follows:
Intel(r)82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller-2442
Intel(r)82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller-2444
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

What next?

Thank you. 

Shelandry


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

correction whosdat, i'm NOT using a hub. Just the usb ports on the computer
sorry for my misunderstanding.

shelandry


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

no yellow alerts?


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

no yellow alerts anywhere in device manager!


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

download *belark advisor*

and post the log


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*Belarc summary*

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Joshua1 (in MSHOME) 
Profile Date: Friday, February 24, 2006 8:37:58 PM 
Advisor Version: 7.0m 
Windows Logon: Lane 


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies. 

Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 8200 
System Service Tag: 4QJ0D11 (support for this PC)
Chassis Serial Number: 4QJ0D11
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1.80 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 8200 
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Computer Corporation A03 12/07/2001 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
39.99 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
22.34 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON LTR-24102M [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

MAXTOR 6L040J2 [Hard drive] (40.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 662206132466, rev A93.0500, SMART Status: Healthy 256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'RIMM1' has 128 MB
Slot 'RIMM2' has 128 MB
Slot 'RIMM3' is Empty
Slot 'RIMM4' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 39.99 GB 22.34 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Lane 2/22/2006 8:11:41 PM (admin) 
Sheila 2/18/2006 9:04:40 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest 7/7/2002 10:23:16 PM 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 
SUPPORT_3f151ab9 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account CAPTURE FAX BVRP on C:\WINDOWS\Capture 
hp psc 900 series on DOT4_001 
hp psc 900 series fax on DOT4_001 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] NVIDIA GeForce2 MX [Display adapter]
DELL M991 [Monitor] (17.7"vis, s/n 5C544231G3NS, February 2002) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444 SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 
Communications Other Devices 
Conexant HSF V92 56K RTAD Speakerphone PCI Modem


CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 
Dhcp Server: 209.244.126.42 
Physical Address: 00:08:A1:1E:89:95 
Westell WireSpeed Dual Connect Modem 
primary Auto IP Address: 71.115.117.83 / 24 
Gateway: 71.115.117.1 
Dhcp Server: 71.115.117.1 
Physical Address: 00:60:0F:EE:B1:4F 

Networking Dns Servers: 68.238.96.12
68.238.112.12 
Hewlett-Packard PSC 950 Scanner
Dell Enhanced QuietKey PS2 with DellTouch [Keyboard]
Logitech-compatible Mouse PS/2
USB Root Hub (2x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security Version 12.4.1015 
Realtime File Scanning On 

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 

All required security hotfixes (using the 05/10/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) have been installed. 


Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
DataAccess 
Q318202 on 3/11/2003 (details...) 
Q318203 on 3/20/2003 (details...) 
Q823718 on 8/23/2003 (details...) 
Q832483 on 1/27/2004 (details...) 
KB870669 (details...) 
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
DX9 
SP1: 
KB839643-DIRECTX9 on 7/5/2004 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 6 
SP1 
KB889293-IE6SP1-20041111.235619 on 12/10/2004 (details...) 
KB890923-IE6SP1-20050225.103456 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
SP2 (SP2) 
Step By Step Interactive Training 
SP2 
KB898458 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
Windows Media Player 
WM320920 (details...) 
WM320920.1 (details...) 
WM817787 (details...) 
WM828026 (details...) 
SP0 
Q828026 on 10/17/2003 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP2 
KB811113[SP] on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
SP3 
KB873333 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB873339 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB883939 on 8/6/2005 (details...) 
KB885250 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB885835 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB885836 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB885884 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB886185 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
Windows XP 
SP3 (continued) 
KB887472 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB887742 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB888113 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB888302 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB890046 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB890175 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB890859 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB891781 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB893066 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB893086 on 5/15/2005 (details...) 
KB893756 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB893803V2 on 8/10/2005 (details...) 
KB894391 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB896358 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB896422 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB896423 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB896424 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB896428 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB896688 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB896727 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB898461 on 8/10/2005 (details...) 
KB899587 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB899588 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB899591 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB900725 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB901017 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB901214 on 8/14/2005 (details...) 
KB902400 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB904706 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB905414 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB905749 on 12/7/2005 (details...) 
KB905915 on 12/16/2005 (details...) 
KB908519 on 1/11/2006 (details...) 
KB910437 on 12/16/2005 (details...) 
KB911927 on 2/18/2006 (details...) 
KB912919 on 1/6/2006 (details...) 
KB913446 on 2/18/2006 (details...) 



Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this computer. 

Marks a security hotfix (using the 05/10/2005 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) 
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly 
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification 


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and small companies. 

Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor a96c03b4 
CISRA - Canon Utilities ZoomBrowser EX Canon ZoomBrowser 
Microsoft - Word 2002 
Microsoft - Works 6.0 
Microsoft - Works Suite 
Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) [Back to Top] 
Abacast, Inc. - Abaclient v1.44 * 
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.5.0 * 
Adobe Acrobat Version 7.0.0.0 * 
Adobe Reader Version 7.0.2.2005060200 * 
AdpBrowser Application Version 1, 0, 0, 51 * 
Apple Computer, Inc. - QuickTime QuickTime 6.3 * 
ArcadeAutorun Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
ArcSoft Inc. - PhotoRelay Version 2, 5, 2, 17 * 
ArcSoft Inc. - VideoImpression 1.6 Version 1.6.05.26 * 
ArcSoft PhotoImpression Version 3, 1, 7, 83 * 
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.0m * 
BrowserApp Application Version 2, 0, 0, 1 * 
Bug Doctor Version 3, 0, 3, 8 * 
BVRP Software - PhoneTools Version 2.17 * 
CameraPlug.exe * 
Canon Information Systems Research Australia Pty Ltd. - PhotoRecord Version 1, 2, 4, 3 * 
Canon Utilities CameraLauncher Version 1, 0, 1, 15 * 
Canon Utilities PhotoStitch Launcher Version 3.1.1 * 
Canon Utilities RAW Image Converter Version 1, 0, 1, 1 * 
Canon Utilities RemoteCapture Version 1, 4, 0, 4 * 
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.2180 * 
CNet - PRO200WL Application Version 1, 80, 1, 726 * 
DiComp - EDITDB Version 2.0.001 * 
Dicomp - Garden Composer Version 3.0.001 * 
Dicomp - Regist Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Electronic Arts System Information Version 2, 1, 0, 5 * 
EReg Application Version 3, 0, 0, 0 * 
EXPRESS Version 1.0.001 * 
GameSpy GSAPak Version 1.01 * 
GTek Technologies Ltd. - GTCoach Version 3, 0, 0, 1 * 
Hewlett-Packard - Ereg Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp psc 900 series A.14.02.18 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Printing System for Windows Version 1998.0227.1034 * 
Hewlett-Packard Company - S2WEx Version 2,4,0,26 * 
Hewlett-Packard hpgs2wnd Version 2,4,0,26 * 
Hewlett-Packard hpocon07 Version 2, 0, 1, 2 * 
Home Plan Pro Version 1.0.0.0 * 
Home-Plan Finder 3.0 * 
HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop Version 4.1.0 * 
Hpi_Prnt Application Version 3.9.0.0 * 
HPI_Run Application Version 3.9.0.0 * 
IGN Entertainment, Inc. - GameSpy Arcade Version 2.0.2.5222 * 
Inno Setup Version 51.34.0.0 * 
InstallDriver Module Version 8.00 * 
InstallShield unInstaller Version 2.20.926.0 * 
javaw.exe * 
Launch Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Launcher Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Medal of Honor Allied Assault(tm) by Electronic Arts, Inc. and 2015 Version 1, 2, 1, 280 * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.8820 * 
Microsoft Application Error Reporting Version 10.0.2609 * 
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.2.01.0223 * 
Microsoft Clip Organizer Version 10.0.2625 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Debugging Tools for Windows(R) Version 6.5.0003.7 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Encarta Encyclopedia Version 11.0.0.0813 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Import Pictures Wizard Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2900.2180 * Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001 * 
Microsoft Corporation - MSN Messenger Version 7.0.0813 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 3.1.4000.1823 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 * 
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1117.0 * 
Microsoft Digital Image Library Version 9.00.0912.0 * 
Microsoft Interactive Training Version 3, 5, 0, 117 * 
Microsoft Money Version 10.00.0809 * 
Microsoft Office 2003 Version 11.0.5703 * 
Microsoft Office Save My Settings/Profile Wizard Version 10.0.2609 * 
Microsoft Office XP Version 10.0.2627 * 
Microsoft Picture It! 7.0 Version 7.00.0724.0 * 
Microsoft Picture It! 9 Version 9.00.0912.0 * 
Microsoft Streets & Trips 2001 Version 09.00.16.2001 * 
Microsoft(R) MSN (R) Communications System Version 9.10.0011.1703 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 10.00.00.3646 * 
Microsoft® Corporation - Update Detection Module Version 9.00.0912.0 * 
Microsoft® Works 6.0 Version 6.00.3221.2 * 
MindVision - Installer VISE 2.8.3 Version 2.8.3 * 
Modem Helper * 
Motive System Version 04.07.03.4.driven.mcc-uninst * 
Motive System Version 5.0.2.4.asst_classic.asst_matcli * 
Motive System Version 5.6.11.asst_classic.smartbridge * 
Musicmatch Jukebox Version 9.0.0.1 * 
Musicmatch Jukebox Version 9.00.5059 * 
Netropa Corporation - DellTouch Programmable Keys Version 2.00 * 
Netropa Hot Key Version 2.0.0 * 
Netropa NHK Server * 
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 45.23 Version 6.14.10.4523 * 
Oberon Media Game Launcher Version 2.0.0.0 * 
Palm Desktop Version 4.0.0 * 
Palm Desktop Version 4.1.0 * 
PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - Registry Mechanic Version 5.01.0224 * 
piolch Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Product Registration * 
QuickTourApp Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Readiris * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.3208 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 6.0.12.1053 * 
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealPlayer (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.2564 * 
RegistryCleaner Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Roxio - DirectCD Version 5.1.0.209 * 
Roxio - Easy CD Creator Version 5.1.0.104 * 
Roxio - SoundStream Version 2.1.0.79 * 
Send and Receive a Fax * 
Sierra Imaging - Camio Viewer Version 3.2.2 (410) * 
Sierra Imaging - Image Expert 2000 Version 3.2.2 (410) * 
Trend Micro Internet Security Version 12.40.0 * 
Trend Micro Network Security Components 1.0 Version 1.0.0 * 
Trend Network Security Component 1.0 Version 1.0.0 * 
Verizon Online Control Pad Version 2.11.0 Build 31 * 
Verizon Online Support Center Version 1, 2, 6, 0 * 
Viewpoint Manager Version 2, 0, 0, 42 * 
Visual IP InSight Version 5.5.100.92 * 
Zb Module Version 4.6.0.32 * 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-5, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

Dell HP-P*250*7F3...i would guess is a 250 watt power supply...marginal at best, not supplying steady current throughout the system

temporarily uninstall roxio

temporarily unplug your printer

if it still happens, please remove 1 stick of ram and run memtest from my sig

then repeat the test on the other, 1 installed at a time for the test

256 ram is not advisable for win xp, ram is very cheap, you should take advantage and load the machine up.

if after all of this, and the issue remains, we are going to try and bump the voltage a tad on the ram.

post back


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*Unclear*

whosdat, 

Thanks for your information. I'm unclear on running a memory test with the one stick from "my sig". Is "my sig" a web site? I've never heard of it before. This blue screen is very inconsistant. It may go a week before it reappears but then it will appear 4 or 5 times a day for 3 or 4 days, then it goes away. Another oddity that makes no sense, my wife and I each have a user sites. We usually depend on mine for convenience. When the BSOD appeared so frequently, I rebooted and for no particular reason signed in under her user code. The BSOD did not appear for weeks. Then all of a sudden it hit. I rebooted several times to have it come back , so I switched users and it disappeared. Makes no sense to me. All I can come up with is that it gets mad at the user and punishes it:laugh: Anyway, I'll follow your advise but I have no idea when it will hit again. One other thought that comes to mind. The BSOD invariably hits when the system is idle. I haven't had it hit while I was working on the computer. Thanks again. Shelandry


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

No. His signature means his signature :grin: 
(My signature has an image that says Tech SUpport Forum Junkie, see it? His sig has an image also, and has links to programs)

Here is the memtest that he is talking about: http://www.memtest86.com/

And he means take out one stick of RAM and run memtest, then do it with the other stick.


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*memtest*

Henry,
I went to that memtest site to download but after downloading the computer would not open it because it couldn't identify the program associated with it. what's the next step to get the memory test to work?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

try this link

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## oshwyn5 (Sep 23, 2005)

shelandry said:


> whosdat, sorry for taking so long. My power supply shows to be a Dell HP-P2507F3. I hope this is what your asking for. Here are some of the error messages: 0x00000044 (0x82134008,0x00000DL2, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
> 0x0000000A (0xf000AEIE, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x804DBC95)
> 0x0000000A (0xEE0F6000, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x804F397F)
> ox0000008E,(0xC0000005, 0x804E2665, 0xF317E668, 0x00000000)
> ...


http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.phphttp://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.php




> 0x0000000A: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> (Click to consult the online Win XP Resource Kit article, or see Windows 2000 Professional Resource Kit, p. 1539.)
> Typically due to a bad driver, or faulty or incompatible hardware or software. Use the General Troubleshooting of STOP Messages checklist above. Technically, this error condition means that a kernel-mode process or driver tried to access a memory location to which it did not have permission, or at a kernel Interrupt ReQuest Level (IRQL) that was too high. (A kernel-mode process can access only other processes that have an IRQL lower than, or equal to, its own.)





> 0x00000044: MULTIPLE_IRP_COMPLETE_REQUESTS
> (Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
> See the articles linked here for a technical discussion of what this error message means. In practice, it is usually a hardware driver issue.





> 0x0000008E: KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> (Click to consult the online MSDN article.)
> A kernel mode program generated an exception which the error handler didn’t catch. These are nearly always hardware compatibility issues (which sometimes means a driver issue or a need for a BIOS upgrade).


If this started after you installed new hardware remove it. If it started after you updated a driver, roll it back.
If it has always been a problem was this the original operating system or did you upgrade? 
Have you checked to see if there are device driver upgrades available ?

Have you checked with Dell to see if this is a known issue with this model for which they have a bios upgrade?

0x82134008, 0xf000AEIE, 0x804DBC95, 0xEE0F6000, 0x804F397F, 0x804E2665, 0xF317E668, 0x8212B008, 0xEIC5D9CF
Would seem to be the affected memory addresses.(The 0x just means that the next series of numbers is a hexadecimal value not binary or decimal) 
Now if you can pin down by going to device manager , click on properties/ resources for devices like the video card and find one that has a memory range including some of thes it may help.
For example F0000000-FFFFFFFF would include 0xf000AEIE, and 0xF317E668 So see if you have any device with these memory ranges as resources and update its drivers.
(These look to me liken the range assigned to system board under system in device manager so I would tell you to check there first)
If it turns out to be the system board; you can try updating your motherboard chipset drivers; but it is more likely that the motherboard is not XP compliant and you need to see if they have a bios upgrade to correct this.


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*BSOD continues*

Oshwyn, 
I received another BSOD this morning after a lapse of about 7 days. It was :
0x0000000A,0x00000002,0x00000000,0x804DBC95. As far as installing anything, I contracted the sober virus from a friend in Europe last spring. Norton identified it but told me there is nothing they could do about it. After mulling over why I was paying Norton for this type of service, I bought Trend Micro's PC-cllin and removed Norton. This is when the BSOD started. I contacted Trend Micro abouth this problem but their answer was their software could not cause this type of problem, it was something else going on in my system. Well, being a rookie, I have fought this for 8-10 months, sometimes it stays away for a week or two, sometimes it hits excessively. I have updated my video driver but that's all that i've done. Yes, this is my orginal configuration that I've had since 2002. Odd that it might not be compatable with windows now. Let me hear your ideas. Contacting Dell and getting someone that speaks English that I can understand is a problem. But I'll try to contact them. My next step is going to the Device Manager and looking for those ranges that are included in the warning messages. Do you think that I still need to unplug a memory stick and run the memtest that whosdat recommended?I haven't done that yet. Thanks for your help.

Shelandry


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

well thats the nice way of running memtest..1 stick installed at a time


----------



## shelandry (Sep 4, 2005)

*memtest*

whosdat;

any suggestions how i get memtest to work. tried 4 times. my system does not recognize the program associated with memtest. I await your reply.

Thank you


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> I contracted the *sober virus* from a friend in Europe last spring. Norton identified it but told me there is nothing they could do about it. After mulling over why I was paying Norton for this type of service, I bought Trend Micro's PC-cllin and removed Norton. This is when the BSOD started.


i moved this thread to security


----------

